# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  what to use to cut coolroom panel

## chunky59

Hi 
 I have some 50 mm thick cool room panelling that I need to cut 
 I saw a small video of someone cutting it with what looked like a circular saw blade.  can you do this or do you need a special type of saw blade? 
I have also seen a special shaped cutter, that apparently cuts and folds the edge in.  do they work and would it fit in a circular saw? 
I only have a few cuts to do so can anyone recommend which one would be best to do the job 
chunky59

----------


## Gaza

Circular saw with metal cut blade if you got a lot if not much use a jig saw with metal blade 
Metal cut blades are at bunngings s  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

An old tungsten blade in a circular saw should make quick work of it.

----------


## Snipper

Forget metal blades as the outside skin is aluminium probably less than 1mm thick.  A 40 tooth new/sharp circular saw blade will cut it like butter.  I use a circ saw to cut foam cladding for render so the foam wont hurt it either,  The circ saw will cut neater from the underside if you need a neat visible edge. I think you use aluminium channel screwed on wall anyway so you wont see any cuts

----------


## chunky59

Thanks for those ideas 
 I think my panelling maybe metal as it was hard to drill holes in to put some pop rivot in 
would a tungsten blade be best to cut it with then

----------


## phild01

> Thanks for those ideas 
>  I think my panelling maybe metal as it was hard to drill holes in to put some pop rivot in 
> would a tungsten blade be best to cut it with then

  The outer skin could likely be steel if coolroom stuff, I have cut the aluminium type with no problem at all.  If it is steel and is why I suggested an old blade.  Can use a new blade if you want but may well take the edge of it for cutting timber later on.

----------


## intertd6

What normally is used is a beater blade in a power saw, cutting the panels any other way leaves rough jagged edges, plus when excessive heat is generated the polystyrene emits toxic gases.
inter

----------


## boyracer

What he said.^^^ I've got one for a standard circular saw. $$ for a six pack and postage and its yours... 
Got good ear muffs?...gotta be the loudest tool I've ever come across!

----------

